# Opted out of SMS ERROR



## renatyrockyobody (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey there. I'm currently trying to reset my password and getting hung up on this error. It prompts me to enable my SMS messaging by texting START. I text START and even though it's giving me confirmation via text it's still saying my SMS is disabled when trying to login! There is no uber phone support right now. Trying to file taxes. Help!


----------

